# Rain coming in the boot



## tonetheteach

Hi -
I bought my 58 reg Audi TT Coupe about a month ago and I'm really happy with it - but I notice that after it's been sitting out in the rain and opening the boot some of the water has a nasty habit of sliding down the channels and getting a number of drips in the boot itself. I have even noticed that after some heavy rain that on opening the driver and passenger doors there is evidence of water droplets where the scuff plates are. All very easy to dry off but is this normal on this type of car?


----------



## ScoobyTT

Yeah, the TT does drip water into the boot. You need to open the boot slowly to let most of the water run off. The narrow roof compared to the body also means it drips water from the roof line onto the seats and sills. Just swish your finger along the rubber seal at the top to get rid of the drops before you open the door and that'll stop most of them.


----------



## powerplay

Welcome to the joy of TT ownership.

I opt for the two tea-towel method, holding one either side of the spoiler to catch the flood before it lands in the boot. You also get a nice pectoral stretch at the same time so double bonus! :lol:


----------



## blackers

I realise that this will not help you but this problem has been fixed for the MY11 model.

There are two rubber channels on each side of the boot lid that take the water from the spoiler area down to where the hinges are.

I am sure this could be retrofitted as the actual boot lid is the same.

The fix does work as no water has poured into the boot, mind you I am still getting used to it so continue to open the boot gingerly expected a deluge.


----------



## ScoobyTT

Interesting! Could we see some pictures of this addition please?


----------



## blackers

Sure If you hold a minute I will pop out and take a few photographs


----------



## blackers

A few photos, difficult to get the angle right to show the rubber/gutter/channel


----------



## demi_god

blackers said:


> I realise that this will not help you but this problem has been fixed for the MY11 model.
> 
> There are two rubber channels on each side of the boot lid that take the water from the spoiler area down to where the hinges are.
> 
> I am sure this could be retrofitted as the actual boot lid is the same.
> 
> The fix does work as no water has poured into the boot, mind you I am still getting used to it so continue to open the boot gingerly expected a deluge.


OH YES!!! After last nights down pour, I'm so glad they've fixed this.

Great pics. Next test would be for you to open the boot less gingerly....might be hard, especially if that's the way you usually walk.


----------



## ScoobyTT

Thanks for the pictures  A picture does indeed tell a thousand words! They're bound to be stuck on I would have thought so I wonder how much the parts are


----------



## 111laz111

What's the chances of Audi doing this as a fix under warranty?
They have admitted it's a manufacturer's fault by changing it for MY11, no?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denTTed

I think you have a point, it drives me mildly annoyed as it wets the contents of my boot. I think it should be retro fitted as a courtesy if anything.


----------



## davida-p

Its worth a try I should think. When I had my 58 reg the number of times I got soaked when water poured into the boot and on me was numerous. Another problem I found was that the front of my trouser legs got soaked as well as the rear bumper curves out. So when I leaned in to take my suitcase in/out I was getting soaked....By the time I had finished looked like I had just had a shower...:lol: :lol: Having the TTR you don't get that problem anyway.


----------



## brittan

I'm investigating a retro-fit with the dealer later this week. They are getting the parts and we'll see how it goes. No compulsion for me to actually buy them.

Part Nos:
8J8 827 359
8J8 827 360

about £40 each.


----------



## ScoobyTT

Excellent. Let us know how it goes!

£40 each though...


----------



## tonetheteach

Thanks everyone for your input. I think I will try and get those new additions ASAP. It should be a no-brainer that Audi will pay the bill. Do I really believe that - Probably not !!!


----------



## BLinky

mine leaks too, unless i open it close it open it close it open it close it open it close it open it close it stupidly slowly a few times. i like it leaking tho, its sexy. in fact i'd like everything to be wet.


----------



## leenx

blackers said:


> A few photos, difficult to get the angle right to show the rubber/gutter/channel
> 
> Thanks for the pics - I have a MY11 but still get this problem - I'm going to check to see if I have this addition!


----------



## 111laz111

Predictably I have met some resistance straight away - 
I have called my Dealer and sent him pictures of the MY11 solution from this site and part numbers.
His first response is that it wouldn't be covered as the seals may not be a fix for a fault but an enhancement on a later model.
I asked him to check on whether it could be done and prices etc..
He asked me to call Audi CS to argue the point about getting it done under warranty ( me to do his job for him) which I did as I wanted to hear it from the horses mouth.
The (very) young lady at Audi CS explained that the Dealer should contact the warranty Administrator to ask the question and not them.
Here we go then, Audi tennis match.
I've updated the Dealer and await their response. dont hold your breath.
I'm sure they will not do it as thousands will come forward for a similar fix.
Having said that, they apparently did buckle on the sagging seat issue.
As the customer, yet again I am left to do all the running and chasing.


----------



## leenx

111laz111 said:


> Predictably I have met some resistance straight away -
> I have called my Dealer and sent him pictures of the MY11 solution from this site and part numbers.
> His first response is that it wouldn't be covered as the seals may not be a fix for a fault but an enhancement on a later model.
> I asked him to check on whether it could be done and prices etc..
> He asked me to call Audi CS to argue the point about getting it done under warranty ( me to do his job for him) which I did as I wanted to hear it from the horses mouth.
> The (very) young lady at Audi CS explained that the Dealer should contact the warranty Administrator to ask the question and not them.
> Here we go then, Audi tennis match.
> I've updated the Dealer and await their response. dont hold your breath.
> I'm sure they will not do it as thousands will come forward for a similar fix.
> Having said that, they apparently did buckle on the sagging seat issue.
> As the customer, yet again I am left to do all the running and chasing.


Exactly! You spend close to £40k but expected to do the dealers admin as well! what is this country coming too? Going to do exactly the same! Strange though as if this is/was a fix for MY11 why has it not been done on ours? :evil:


----------



## wja96

brittan said:


> about £40 each.


How much? That seems like a lot for two strips of rubber, especially as they should have been there in the first place.


----------



## 111laz111

My dealer could not receive the photos via email so I took the photos posted here to the dealer and asked them to fit the rubber seals as a fix for a 'known problem'.
Lots of scratching of heads and ums and ahs and then he spoke to the service manager.
They agreed to take my car in (booked for this Friday) to investigate whether it is possible.
The good news is that they agreed that if they could do it, it would be under warranty.
I'm sure they'll be a very technical reason why it isn't possible.
I'll update.


----------



## MXS

Keep us posted!

Flood gates opening! [smiley=book2.gif] :lol:


----------



## brittan

111laz111 said:


> My dealer could not receive the photos via email so I took the photos posted here to the dealer and asked them to fit the rubber seals as a fix for a 'known problem'.
> Lots of scratching of heads and ums and ahs and then he spoke to the service manager.
> They agreed to take my car in (booked for this Friday) to investigate whether it is possible.
> The good news is that they agreed that if they could do it, it would be under warranty.
> I'm sure they'll be a very technical reason why it isn't possible.
> I'll update.


The seals will be easy to fit as they are simply stuck on after removing the protective tear off strip. Audi CS said no to the work being done under warranty, as did the dealer, so will be interested to see the outcome in your case.


----------



## 111laz111

RESULT!
Car went in for inspection yesterday, they ordered the parts and fitted this morning.
NOT under warranty as it is a modification but they did it free as a gesture of good will.
They also lent me an A3 in the meantime.
Just collected it and looks OK, as they cleaned it for me I wont test it with a hose pipe but wait for rain.
Overall pleased with the service.


----------



## brittan

I had mine done yesterday while I waited and again as a goodwill gesture.


----------



## IC_HOTT

111laz111 said:


> What's the chances of Audi doing this as a fix under warranty?
> They have admitted it's a manufacturer's fault by changing it for MY11, no?t
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Result ! Got mine completed today under warranty as 'water ingress into the boot'

I complained that for a £30k car to pour water into the boot where I keep medical and electronic equipment is not on!

Also made a meal of not wanting to lift the boot very high when it's raining and fannying around trying to access the boot, it was readily accepted and done under warranty.

Interestingly they also replaced a spoiler seal as it is a known water ingress problem, so worth mentioning that too!!!


----------



## dubstar101

Could I ask which dealers have been so helpful, as I've had no luck with Poole Audi. They have never heard of the problem or the fix!


----------



## 111laz111

dubstar101 said:


> Could I ask which dealers have been so helpful, as I've had no luck with Poole Audi. They have never heard of the problem or the fix!


Mine was done at Southend Audi

In my experience the Dealers first response on anything which may cost them money is exactly what you have quoted.
I've had that with CD problems, saggy seats, wind noise etc....
Once you give them some evidence that it is a common and known problem things change - this forum is a great source for others experiences.


----------



## karlak

We have just had this done on our car under warranty. It was in for some other warranty work, when I mentioned that I had heard about this fix. They ordered the parts for the boot and fitted with no problems.


----------



## TootRS

Had mine done Tuesday FOC, took about half an hour. Many thanks to brittan for the part numbers.

If your local dealer hasn't heard of the issue, forget sending them pictures, get them to open the boot on a new TT they will inevitably have in the showroom then take them outside and show them yours. One will have the rubber seals, one won't surprisingly :lol:


----------



## IC_HOTT

dubstar101 said:


> Could I ask which dealers have been so helpful, as I've had no luck with Poole Audi. They have never heard of the problem or the fix!


Harrogate Audi - no problem at all


----------



## minsTTerman

> Harrogate Audi - no problem at all


Can I ask was this done under warranty or as a goodwill gesture?

I work in Harrogate (but didnt buy the car there) and was wondering what the likelihood of them doing it was!

And general question for anyone who's either got MY11 or had it "fixed" - does it work??????????


----------



## jamiekip

Great thread - just asked my dealer now


----------



## Arne

Just asked my dealer as well, and he found the products from the part number given early in this thread [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

They did not know that this product existed, and when I asked for the price/cost he got silent for a moment - and then said that they had to check a little more first and should come back to me... :lol:


----------



## brittan

Mine was a goodwill gesture; same as most people who've posted that they've had the fix done.

The goodwill process is now dealer based so they are able to "self authorise" on such things, within some Audi guide lines, and then claim the cost back from Audi.

It works too.


----------



## steem21

I asked Ayr Audi today about this fix as I had the car in to get the headlight washers sorted. They are "willing to look into it" but are needing more proof. I've given them the part numbers and they are wanting to know which dealers have fitted them. Interesting post about the "goodwill gesture" so I might use that angle to get them fitted for free. Brittan - which dealer did yours?


----------



## blackers

minsTTerman said:


> Harrogate Audi - no problem at all
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask was this done under warranty or as a goodwill gesture?
> 
> I work in Harrogate (but didnt buy the car there) and was wondering what the likelihood of them doing it was!
> 
> And general question for anyone who's either got MY11 or had it "fixed" - does it work??????????
Click to expand...

As a MY07 TT owner that leaked
and a MY11 TT owner that doesn't leak
I can confirm it works


----------



## dubstar101

As expected - initial response was ... never heard of such a thing.

They went away and said they are looking into it, but apparently there are no TCRs or something like that saying theres a warranty issue. They are checking with warranty person tomorrow and I will keep you posted...


----------



## steem21

Same experience here Dubstar. No "updates" regarding this fix but hopefully, they'll look into getting the parts and take it from there.


----------



## Alan of Suffolk

Ipswich Audi did my 2010 model FOC a few weeks ago, with no question. Interestingly though a brand new 2011 model in the showroom didn't have the modification! Maybe some of the first (early 2011) models haven't got it!


----------



## dubstar101

I've not been so lucky...aparently no TPR (?total product recall) exists for this mod, therefore its up to the dealer. I've been informed by the warranty administrator I need to make a complaint, they look at it and submit it to Audi who review it and make a decision. If enough people do this then they issue a TPR and everyone gets it free. If not they can say no. I've booked the car it to get 'rained' on! and will let you know.


----------



## MD1984

Hi

I went to Halesowen Audi (Birmingham) and despite my TT having most/All of the Audi Approved Used Car Warranty + Part of the cars original manufacturers they sed this was not covered. I therefore paid £45 each for each seal + £70 labour, £160! I also got the car Alarm to beep on lock, and the BOSE to think the car has cloth and not leather/alcantara and therefore output more bass, this cost me another £70. A total of £240. Paid because I cant be bothered to argue with Audi.

On a better note just before taking the car to Audi I found the pins holding the rear parcel shelf all snapped on the passenger side, I pointed this out to them and they agreed to fix it under the cars manufactures warranty. I heard this can cost up to £300+ due to the fact that side of the back interior has to be replaced!

Is it worth complaining to the customer service regarding the boot seals? anychance of getting some money back?


----------



## TootRS

MD1984 said:


> Hi
> 
> I went to Halesowen Audi (Birmingham) and despite my TT having most/All of the Audi Approved Used Car Warranty + Part of the cars original manufacturers they sed this was not covered. I therefore paid £45 each for each seal + £70 labour, £160! I also got the car Alarm to beep on lock, and the BOSE to think the car has cloth and not leather/alcantara and therefore output more bass, this cost me another £70. A total of £240. Paid because I cant be bothered to argue with Audi.
> 
> On a better note just before taking the car to Audi I found the pins holding the rear parcel shelf all snapped on the passenger side, I pointed this out to them and they agreed to fix it under the cars manufactures warranty. I heard this can cost up to £300+ due to the fact that side of the back interior has to be replaced!
> 
> Is it worth complaining to the customer service regarding the boot seals? anychance of getting some money back?


The biggest problem here is that you've already paid for the work. You have kinda contradicted yourself, you said you paid because you cant be bothered to argue, but now you want to complain and try and get a refund retrospectively when it will be much more difficult.

In terms of the costs you've been had, the labour charges are scandalous. Fitting the seals is about a ten minute job. Anyone with VAGCOM can code the car for cloth and enable the alarm beep, that is about a ten second job.


----------



## minsTTerman

Car was in York Audi on Sat for service and seals doing, which they did no problem.

They'd ordered the parts after I gave them the part number, I then had a call whilst it was in asking what exactly they were supposed to be doing with them!

I explained as best I could over the phone, but when I got back to pick it up, they hadn't fitted them as they weren't sure exactly how to position them on the tailgate.

Anyway I showed them the pics on page 1 of this thread and they had good look at them, then went away and fitted them - took about 10 minutes.

To be fair, they were very good and at least they didn't just fit them randomly to the tailgate and were keen to make sure they were done right.

No mention of whether they were done as "goodwill" or "warranty" work, but they're done now and I'm happy. Just need some rain now to make sure they work.


----------



## dubstar101

After the initial, dont know what you're on about response, they eventually booked my car in to throw some water on it! They then rang back to say it wasnt needed as they could look at any car to see the problem so they submitted the report to Audi. Within 2 hours they texted me to say car was booked in the have new seals fitted and a courtesy car awaits. Now thats service.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## guido

I also have water dripping in the boot.
I went to my dealer in Belgium,and they gone fixed it under warranty.
Thank to Blackers for the pictures and part numbers,so i have not 105 euros to pay!
Marry xmas to all of You.


----------



## huggy

Thanks to th is post we got our dealer to agree to do under warranty.

Initially they knew nothing, but seeing a print out of the pictures on this post the service guys went to look at a new TT in the showroom and the drip seals were fitted, it was news to them !

We did not really push it hard, just explained the problem, that Audi obviously saw it as a problem and fitted the seals to new TT's so they should accept it as a desing flaw and put it right, so we asked them their opinion.

Fell to the floor when we got a response saying they would retrofit under warranty  
Maybe audi are improving on customer service and satisfaction.

Lets face it, most improvements and rectifying faults is mostly down to this forum !!

I thank everyone who has ever posted solutions and assistance, keep up the good work.


----------



## guido

Hello,
I agree,its due to this community of audiTT owners,that we" are strong togheter and can save money,and also can
convince the Audi dealers that somes thing are NOT all right to ouers TT's,and so they can fixed it under guaranty!!
Thanks to aal the poeple who post on this great forum.
Excuse my pore english,I tray to do my best.
Greetings from belgium.
Guido.


----------



## MXS

Call me old fashioned but when my car is wet, or its raining, I do not open the boot.


----------



## jamiekip

MXS said:


> Call me old fashioned but when my car is wet, or its raining, I do not open the boot.


You're old fashioned!
You're missing out on a whole new world of opening the boot and not having a river pour in.

In all seriousness though it's a nifty little upgrade and works a treat - especially when you get it gratis!
Thanks to all who shared the info


----------



## Spooks

brittan said:


> I'm investigating a retro-fit with the dealer later this week. They are getting the parts and we'll see how it goes. No compulsion for me to actually buy them.
> 
> Part Nos:
> 8J8 827 359
> 8J8 827 360
> 
> about £40 each.


Thanks for the part numbers brittan, Lincoln Audi have ordered the rubbers, to be fitted under warranty after Christmas.
Merry Christmas from Spooks. (Trev). 

New seals fitted today 12/01/11 at Lincoln Audi under warranty. Looks like thay could stay stuck on for days or perhaps fallen off wilst I am writing this. Anyway glad I didn't have to pay for them.


----------



## arm1tage

I was also able to get the dealer to fit the strips, not under warranty, but dealer goodwill! Thanks OP!


----------



## CCFC

tried getting pompey audi to fit them for me but they said they wouldnt do it under warranty :evil: and that i would have to contact audi to complain directly!


----------



## Mermoto

CCFC said:


> tried getting pompey audi to fit them for me but they said they wouldnt do it under warranty :evil: and that i would have to contact audi to complain directly!


Hmm.. now this is interesting. I thought it was supposed to be the dealer that contacts Audi UK if there is a question regarding warranty? Surely if the dealer is not happy in sorting it on behalf of Audi UK they should speak to HQ on behalf of the customer or is this dealer talking b*******s and shirking their responsibilities??????


----------



## CCFC

yea they said i should contact them as it would sound better and they would act as it is coming from a customer rather than a dealer!


----------



## dubstar101

CCFC, they are trying it on like they did to me initially. I tried poole, southampton and finally pompi. Pompi were the only ones who said they would even look into it.They said they need to look at car (however any TT lacking seals will do) they make a report to Audi who authorised the retro fit under warranty. Just being done this AM. I didnt have to complain to Audi UK. They even gave me a courtesey car (i was very surprised). Will let you know how it goes - thanks again to the forum.


----------



## CCFC

so they made the report to audi themselves? they told me to do it, shall i get back to them to make them submit the report and say that i have spoken to someone in the same boat and say what they have done for you? cheers


----------



## dubstar101

Yes CCFC, you can tell them several people have had the retrofit done under warranty after the dealer lodged a complaint to Audi (including at their delership). Im very pleased with the result.


----------



## wja96

MXS said:


> Call me old fashioned but when my car is wet, or its raining, I do not open the boot.


Methinks you exaggerate!


----------



## CCFC

Will give them a call tomorrow if their open, after all the trouble they have given me when they fitted cruise control they should give me the seals, i have to go back in there in jan for them to fix my heating system as it is blowing out hot air when it should be cold! :evil:


----------



## ScoobyTT

CCFC said:


> Will give them a call tomorrow if their open, after all the trouble they have given me when they fitted cruise control they should give me the seals, i have to go back in there in jan for them to fix my heating system as it is blowing out hot air when it should be cold! :evil:


Perhaps they left a salesman in the car. Have you checked?


----------



## buffery

Just got back from having the strips supplied and fitted under warrenty, no questions asked.

Simply emailed my dealer, they got the parts and arranged a time to fit. I think it was the first one they had done and the TT RS MY011 in the show room was a good guide. They even tested them.

Great service from South Hereford Audi once again, thanks chaps


----------



## Spooks

Got my rubber bits on free of charge and they actually work. Almost didn't bother but now glad I did.


----------



## orchardbike

Anyone tried getting the rubber strips on warranty at either Hitchin or Bedford Audi?


----------



## Mermoto

Discussed with my local dealer today who said they had not heard of it. Gave them the part numbers which they looked up and confirmed the seals existed. Asked about warranty and they are ordering the parts and will get back to me. Fingers crossed.

Mermoto


----------



## davida-p

Having that problem on my last coupe was really annoying. On my Roadster now the water just drains straight into the channels around the boot so no problems. The other thing that really annoys me is without fail...every time it has been raining and I go and put my suitcase in the boot I get wet front thighs from the bumper as I lean in. I always seem to remember, when I feel the wet soaking through....yet again Ahhhh! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## blueboy

Just had my strips fitted at Gilders Doncaster under "customer goodwill" no argument from servicing department just had to wait a month due to parts being on back order.Nice to see a dealer with good service


----------



## Mermoto

Seals now supplied and fitted FOC. 

Mermoto


----------



## Scaleybrat

Same here - booked the car for service last week and enquired about the seals.

Picked the car up today after its first service from Dundee Audi - no questions asked, fitted, complimentary of Audi UK (I presume)


----------



## Alan of Suffolk

My 2010 car was retrofitted with these rubber gutters as a goodwill gesture by Ipswich Audi (they have been excellent), with no question. It appears that some early 2011 models did not have this upgrade fitted at the factory - even the showroom demo model that I saw of the 'new' model didn't have them fitted. They are easily self fitted, and they solve the problem and frankly would be worth paying for if Audi won't do it for nothing.


----------



## moncler1

Just had confirmation that mine will be done FOC as it is should have had them fitted during the build, MY10 car.

Amersham Audi were helpful, but not convinced until I sent them a link to this thread. So thanks everybody and the OP.


----------



## peter-ss

I'm going to see what they say about this when I take mine in for the coil packs to be checked.

The water pouring into the boot is a real pain.


----------



## Myttrocks

What a great post.

Edinburgh Audi refused to do this even after I sent them the link to this thread. The reason Mr Paul Smith gave me was that this modification is not approved by the manufacturer. Edinburgh Audi wouldn't carry out this modification just because some individual on some internet forum found some part numbers. He suggested that I should book the car in for them to investigate the alleged water ingress problem. I did not bother to argue and just said no thanks.

Henry


----------



## Myttrocks

The always helpful chaps at Perth Audi have ordered the parts and booked my car in for next week with no fuss whatsoever. One of the technicians rang back to confirm they know about the problem and the fix. He also asked me about a rattle he tried to fix recently. Now that's what I call service. Perth Audi were awarded Audi UK Dealer of the Year for 2010 and fully deserve it.


----------



## ScoobyTT

Myttrocks said:


> Edinburgh Audi refused to do this even after I sent them the link to this thread. The reason Mr Paul Smith gave me was that this modification is not approved by the manufacturer. Edinburgh Audi wouldn't carry out this modification just because some individual on some internet forum found some part numbers. He suggested that I should book the car in for them to investigate the alleged water ingress problem. I did not bother to argue and just said no thanks.


What a steaming pile of turds.

_Alleged _water ingress problem? What a pillock. Cover boot with rain. Open boot. OH look the car's wet inside.

Modification not approved by the manufacturer? Apart from the parts being made BY AUDI to address the "alleged" design flaw and being fitted to new cars during manufacture and to old ones by other AUDI dealers using said AUDI-designed-and-manufactured parts.

Idiots. :roll:


----------



## leenx

ScoobyTT said:


> Myttrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edinburgh Audi refused to do this even after I sent them the link to this thread. The reason Mr Paul Smith gave me was that this modification is not approved by the manufacturer. Edinburgh Audi wouldn't carry out this modification just because some individual on some internet forum found some part numbers. He suggested that I should book the car in for them to investigate the alleged water ingress problem. I did not bother to argue and just said no thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> What a steaming pile of turds.
> 
> _Alleged _water ingress problem? What a pillock. Cover boot with rain. Open boot. OH look the car's wet inside.
> 
> Modification not approved by the manufacturer? Apart from the parts being made BY AUDI to address the "alleged" design flaw and being fitted to new cars during manufacture and to old ones by other AUDI dealers using said AUDI-designed-and-manufactured parts.
> 
> Idiots. :roll:
Click to expand...

Email to Audi UK I think - usually puts rockets up dealers bits!


----------



## m-a-r-k

Myttrocks said:


> The always helpful chaps at Perth Audi have ordered the parts and booked my car in for next week with no fuss whatsoever. One of the technicians rang back to confirm they know about the problem and the fix. He also asked me about a rattle he tried to fix recently. Now that's what I call service. Perth Audi were awarded Audi UK Dealer of the Year for 2010 and fully deserve it.


I have been greatly impressed by Audi Perth. A shame they aren't my local dealer (Inverness).


----------



## Scaleybrat

Myttrocks said:


> What a great post.
> 
> Edinburgh Audi refused to do this even after I sent them the link to this thread. The reason Mr Paul Smith gave me was that this modification is not approved by the manufacturer. Edinburgh Audi wouldn't carry out this modification just because some individual on some internet forum found some part numbers. He suggested that I should book the car in for them to investigate the alleged water ingress problem. I did not bother to argue and just said no thanks.
> 
> Henry


Tell Paul Smith to speak to Audi UK rather than spout his own opinion. If he doesn't change his tune, tell him to Foxtrot Oscar and take your business elsewhere.


----------



## Myttrocks

ScoobyTT said:


> _Alleged _water ingress problem? What a pillock. Cover boot with rain. Open boot. OH look the car's wet inside.
> 
> Modification not approved by the manufacturer? Apart from the parts being made BY AUDI to address the "alleged" design flaw and being fitted to new cars during manufacture and to old ones by other AUDI dealers using said AUDI-designed-and-manufactured parts.
> 
> Idiots. :roll:


I used the word alleged to convey the absurdness of Mr Smith's belief that the problem needed investigating, when it is such a well known issue (and now with a known fix FFS!). The tone I perceived over the phone was one of striking arrogance. When I politely informed him that rather than taking up his offer of an investigation, I intended to take my car to one of the many dealers mentioned on this thread, he repeated his catch phrase, "But it's not manufacturer approved." What can you say to that? Well I could think of a few things but just said "OK, thanks, good bye."

Perth Audi will certainly get all my business from now on. They're always willing to listen and it's well worth the 120 mile round trip.

I would also recommend AVW Autocentre in Edinburgh if anyone is looking for a friendly and reliable independent. They reprogrammed the spare plastic key for me, after Edinburgh Audi told me it's only meant for opening the car door in an emergency but cannot start the engine. Yes it can!


----------



## Myttrocks

Scaleybrat said:


> Tell Paul Smith to speak to Audi UK rather than spout his own opinion. If he doesn't change his tune, tell him to Foxtrot Oscar and take your business elsewhere.


I can't stand the idea of speaking to him again, listening to his explanations like I was a child being a bit silly. When I rang the first time, his reaction was similar to some of the other dealers who had never heard of the problem. I was expecting that. But when I emailed him the link to this thread and he called back, I was surprised by his dismissive response.


----------



## Myttrocks

Anyway, on a more positive note, I'm really looking forward to being able to open the boot in one continuous smooth motion like a normal person! This forum is great. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT

Myttrocks said:


> Edinburgh Audi told me it's only meant for opening the car door in an emergency but cannot start the engine. Yes it can!


Basically they're just phenomenally lazy, aren't they? :lol:


----------



## Scaleybrat

Myttrocks said:


> Scaleybrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Paul Smith to speak to Audi UK rather than spout his own opinion. If he doesn't change his tune, tell him to Foxtrot Oscar and take your business elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> But when I emailed him the link to this thread and he called back, I was surprised by his dismissive response.
Click to expand...

Well I hope he comes back and reads the rest of this thread. BTW Dundee Audi had not heard of the problem either but I gave them the part number details and they fitted them without argument or charge. Nice to read that Cameron's also offer great service so keeps my options open.


----------



## stokeballoon

Yeovil Audi fitted to my 10MY car in 20 mins FOC without any question. Even gave me a Nice Audi A4 TDI as a Courtesy car.
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## chimp

I mentioned this to Southampton Audi back in the begining of Feb whilst my car was in for the usual inspection service and list of other warranty work that always seems to be needed.. I mentioned the stips and gave them part no's as they kinda have heard of the problem.

They carried out the work no question although I have no indication at all if it was "good will" or warranty - sorry :?

But anyone asking Soton Audi about it and they deny all knowledge then tell them they have carried out the work on a 58 plate TTS!!


----------



## CoaTTesy

Camerons Audi sorted mine no problem at all. Great service as always.


----------



## Myttrocks

CoaTTesy said:


> Camerons Audi sorted mine no problem at all. Great service as always.


I went to Perth (Camerons) Audi to have this done today on my 2.0T. Instead, I've traded the car in for a V6 and asked them to fit the strips to that! The car has two days left on the manufacturer's warranty so I've asked them to submit a claim to Audi UK for the saggy leather seats. Billy Little, the service manager, was taking pictures of the seats as I was leaving. I'm buying the car regardless of the outcome (which I know can take a while) and would like to praise Perth Audi once again for their excellent service.


----------



## Myttrocks

Picked up the gleaming V6 this morning with the boot strips already retrofitted free of charge.


----------



## ross_cj250

Has anybody had this done under warranty or as a good will gesture by any dealers in the Inchcape group? The cars in for a 2 year service tomorrow at East Kent Audi and I was going to ask about getting the strips fitted, but past experience with the dealer suggests that their not much interested in anything non-standard.

Regards
Ross


----------



## CoaTTesy

Myttrocks said:


> Picked up the gleaming V6 this morning with the boot strips already retrofitted free of charge.


Myttrocks - good to hear Billy (Little) and the Perth Audi team impress yet again.

I only live 8 miles from Glasgow Audi and prefer to make the 130 mile round trip to Perth rather than use that Glasgow 'mob'.

Enjoy your V6 and get some pictures posted. 8)


----------



## ScoobyTT

CoaTTesy said:


> I only live 8 miles from Glasgow Audi and prefer to make the 130 mile round trip to Perth...


Doesn't that say it all?  :lol:


----------



## chimp

I picked up my TTRS (used) on Saturday and asked the dealer to fit the rubber strips, they did and mentioned a tech bulletin.

So this might be known by alot more dealers now?


----------



## Myttrocks

ScoobyTT said:


> CoaTTesy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only live 8 miles from Glasgow Audi and prefer to make the 130 mile round trip to Perth...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't that say it all?  :lol:
Click to expand...

Glasgow and Edinburgh Audi are part of the same group. I'll let you draw your own conclusions. :roll:

Just tested the rubber strips after heavy rain. They work perfectly. Not a single drop of water went into the boot. Not bad for a mod that is "not approved by Audi". :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT

Yeah not bad at all MISTER SMITH :lol: I think the design is a little flawed though, as they stop short of the hinges when they would fit past them. Result: water spills out onto your freshly-dried car! :roll:


----------



## JBTT

Hi 

Went to my local stealer to ask to retro-fit it but since they did not even know about it and I had to show the forum photos and part numbers... I decided to order the parts by myself and install it ( they refused to do it [smiley=bomb.gif] )

So I have the two rubber straps but they also delivered me with some rubber sticky joint :s

Did anyone here install it themself ? and if yes , what is the sticky joint used for ?

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## JBTT

Update 8)

I managed to install it myself 

My only remark would be to be cautious about the position of the rubber band. It takes only few mm to make it useless so make sure to check it looks like it will work and if not sure , ask a friend to old it and gently pour water to check it works.

It took around 5 minutes to install both sides.

First , Here is the Kit as sold by Audi:










It includes Both rubber straps and the " sticky joint "










Left strap : 









Right strap : 









Since there is not instruction manual for it , I decided to use the TT forum 8) 









No photos of the end result :










As you can see the " sticky joint " is a seal and there is a little " way " on the rubber strap where it will almost fit. Don't worry it is normal that it looks to big.































































































































JBTT


----------



## markh

JBTT - Thanks for the write up and pictures.

Can you confirm how much you paid for parts?

Thanks


----------



## JBTT

markh said:


> JBTT - Thanks for the write up and pictures.
> 
> Can you confirm how much you paid for parts?
> 
> Thanks


Yes sure

First here is the ETKA page you might want to print if the stealer does not know what you are speaking about or tell you it does not exist.

The part we are speaking about is number 23.










Here is my invoice with part numbers on the left , you will have to translate it to GPD.

Make sure to pay a price close to that , a friend of mine was asked 70 Euros per side plus 20 for the Seal :s

8J8 827 359 = Strap

8J8 827 360 = Strap

AKL 450 005 05 = Seal ( it is needed )

108 Euros = 105 ish GPB ( this includes VAT , which may be different in the UK )










JBTT


----------



## TT-driver

Wow that many euros for fixing a design fault. I guess it never rains in Germany...

Great post though with all these pictures. I discovered that mine hasn't got part 24 installed either, the strip between the roof and the hatch. Early models are missing lots of parts it seems...


----------



## MaXius

Consider yourselves lucky..

I've been hounding my dealer and Audi Australia about this, and the response I got back today went something along the lines of:

_Your issue is not a design fault. As we gather feedback from owners, we sometimes make improvements when we release a new model. That is what we've done in this case...._

Fuckers.

P.S. They want $400 AUD for those parts over here too.


----------



## the minty1

Just for info Guys, I have a 2011 TT with the rubber strips from the factory already fitted, and the water still comes into the boot when its opened. Anyone else still have this problem?


----------



## ScoobyTT

Nope. It sounds like yours are misplaced. What they tend to do is dump water all over the top of the C pillar instead due to stopping right where water will then hit the hinge mounting.

JBTT, what the chuff is part "AKL 450 005 05 = Seal ( it is needed )"? It's not clear from the info above, and I didn't appear to need one.


----------



## TT-driver

AKL 450 005 05 = the double sided glue tape as far as I know.


----------



## ScoobyTT

Weird. My rubber strips came with a self-adhesive backing. Just peel off the red strip and stick. :?


----------



## DrumnuTT

Excellent! thanks for your input guys. I will investigate these parts from my local dealer. £40.00 a pop is quite expensive but hey we drive TTs. I wonder how long it will be before someone brings out a pattern part to retro fit to the MK2


----------



## JBTT

ScoobyTT said:


> Weird. My rubber strips came with a self-adhesive backing. Just peel off the red strip and stick. :?


Well I am afraid you are missing the double sided glue tape , Audi Germany says it is needed and ETKA says it too.

But if it works well without it  just leave it this way.


----------



## ScoobyTT

I'm going to  They've been on for ages and show no signs of budging. I'm afraid the double sided glue tape is just to separate you from another fourteen quid :wink: :lol:


----------



## TT-driver

JBTT said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird. My rubber strips came with a self-adhesive backing. Just peel off the red strip and stick. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am afraid you are missing the double sided glue tape , Audi Germany says it is needed and ETKA says it too.
> 
> But if it works well without it  just leave it this way.
Click to expand...

Perhaps the first revision of those strips? (alphabetical character after part number)

Or would it make a difference whether the strips are meant for factory fitment (= short time on shelf) or post production fitment? (strip could be on the shelf for years, glue drying out, so order that separately)


----------



## wja96

the minty1 said:


> Just for info Guys, I have a 2011 TT with the rubber strips from the factory already fitted, and the water still comes into the boot when its opened. Anyone else still have this problem?


Is it just a little bit of water or a proper flood? The unmodified cars dump A LOT of water in the boot. My modified car still let's a little dribble in, but it's far, far, better than it was.


----------



## pablos

Great thread. I need these before winter sets in. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Have Audi stopped doing this for free now, either under warranty or as a gesture of goodwill? Thanks.


----------



## ScoobyTT

They weren't ever warranty work and being done as good will was up the individual dealers I believe. You could see if your dealer will do them, but if not they'll set you back the better part of £80.


----------



## pablos

Thanks. I'll get onto them this week.


----------



## TT-REX

just ordered the 3 piece cost me alott *uckhttp://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=4846


----------



## ScoobyTT

That's in Turkish Lira, right?


----------



## TT-REX

what


ScoobyTT said:


> That's in Turkish Lira, right?


----------



## weeman69

TT-REX said:


> what
> 
> 
> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's in Turkish Lira, right?
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT-REX

[smiley=guitarist.gif]


weeman69 said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> 
> what
> 
> 
> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's in Turkish Lira, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## powerplay

Fekking hell. Assume the @rselube is included gratis :roll:


----------



## TT-REX

had a lot of water after i brought it to the robot car wash http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=4851


----------



## Mark 2

Can't trust them robots these days, Cant beat a good old hand job  Would never take any of my cars to a car wash.

So can you rescue the carpet or is that shot too?


----------



## ScoobyTT

TT-REX said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's in Turkish Lira, right?
> 
> 
> 
> what ?
Click to expand...

The price.



TT-REX said:


> had a lot of water after i brought it to the robot car wash


  Hmm... then you have bigger problems than the opening the boot drip issue. You must have an iffy seal somewhere.

^^ Contender for the 2011 Stating the Bloody Obvious Award.


----------



## TT-REX

horrible http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=4852


Mark 2 said:


> Can't trust them robots these days, Cant beat a good old hand job  Would never take any of my cars to a car wash.
> 
> So can you rescue the carpet or is that shot too?


----------



## sTTranger

contacted audi about this and they told me that they would not do anything. Also asked them about the rear parcel shelf which had also collapsed and again told me that it was not covered :evil:

53k for a car and they wont ever sort out the design issues


----------



## ScoobyTT

"Sorry, Audi? No, never heard of them mate." 
"But I service my Audi here all the time."
"Thank you. Come again!"

For the parcel shelf you need an entire new C Pillar trim. A bugger, and is sometimes covered either under warranty or dealer good will, but generally the cause is user hamfistedness.


----------



## Thesa1nT

So I guess that I haven't a hope in hell of getting Audi to fit the boots strips on my 58 plate car as I bought it used from an independent car dealership then?

Anybody have any success near St Albans area or surrounds?

Does a rear fixed spoiler do away with this problem as I might just fit that instead of throwing £100+ at Audi for something that should already be there!

My parcel shelf thingy also broke on the left when putting some tyres in the back, very weak point especially as a child (if you have any), could easily turn around whilst in the back seat when you quickly run into the shops and lean their body weight on the parcel shelf potentially harming the child when they fall into the boot, face first onto the gardening fork that is pointing upwards as you were taking it along with those uber sharp gardening shears to your mother-in-laws house to help in the garden, or that pointy glass sculpture that never leaves your side, nettle collection...etc...Oh and more importantly breaking that piece that the shelf clips into!  I dont have kids yet, but it could happen!

I managed to fix the parcel shelf via the great info on a different thread with self tapping screws, but a bit annoyed I had to even think of doing such a thing to my TTS!


----------



## TT-REX

finally! hope this will seal the deal .


----------



## ScoobyTT

Thesa1nT said:


> So I guess that I haven't a hope in hell of getting Audi to fit the boots strips on my 58 plate car as I bought it used from an independent car dealership then?


Plenty of hope, if you pay them for the parts :wink:

Rex, I see you got the extra tape stuff too. I just ordered the black gaskets and wasn't informed of any other parts being necessary with them (as ETKA usually notes). They've been stuck in place just fine for ages. I know JBTT said the glue tape is necessary so I'd be interested to know from the instructions you have with yours what it's actually for.


----------



## TT-REX

i dint got any instructions either , i just stick those 2 gaskets and the extra tape is useless for now , but it can be handy to fix things tho


ScoobyTT said:


> Thesa1nT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess that I haven't a hope in hell of getting Audi to fit the boots strips on my 58 plate car as I bought it used from an independent car dealership then?
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of hope, if you pay them for the parts :wink:
> 
> Rex, I see you got the extra tape stuff too. I just ordered the black gaskets and wasn't informed of any other parts being necessary with them (as ETKA usually notes). They've been stuck in place just fine for ages. I know JBTT said the glue tape is necessary so I'd be interested to know from the instructions you have with yours what it's actually for.
Click to expand...


----------



## pablos

Well here's my £80 quids worth of rubber ready to fit:









iPhone pictures came out blurred, this is the only one of the seal in situ:









Passed the bucket of water test, but will let you know how well they work the next time it rains. :wink:


----------



## ScoobyTT

They work in that you don't get water in the boot, but they do have a habit of letting water onto the sides of the car rather than it all going down the channels. This isn't a problem if it's raining obviously


----------



## Mack The Knife

Had mine fitted by Audi free-of-charge outside my three-year warranty period.

Result!

And they work really well too.


----------



## peter-ss

I've found that mine work well with a small amount of water but not so well with a lot.

If the car's very wet then I have to open the boot slowly.


----------



## ukrickk

Hmmm I'm not convinced my problem is one that is related to this discussion..? Having not opened the boot in days, and it being dry inside last time I checked, it old testament-rained last night and this morning the boot floor was flooded... Could the rubber lining noted above be a fix? Or does that not related to water ingress when the boot is closed please?


----------



## brittan

No, the rubber channels shown above only address the problem of water on the boot lid falling into the boot as you open the lid.

A picture might help. Do you have the removable boot floor fitted at the moment? Is that wet, if so where?

A possible source is the drain tubes from the spoiler recess which run through the boot lid and exit on the face where the number plate lamps sit; you'll see the tube outlets one each side.
I've seen someone else post with this problem and the water ran out of the boot lid trim panel and then down behind the trim panel at the rear of the boot, appearing on the boot floor without wetting the removable floor. 
I hope that makes sense.


----------



## ukrickk

Thanks brittan, that may be the case. The removable floor and sides are completely dry - the water but seems to appear beneath the removable floor on the bottom of the boot


----------



## ukrickk

Assuming it's the drain tubes, can I just push something through them to try and clear them out?


----------



## brittan

I think the only certain solution is to replace them.


----------



## TT-driver

Two brain farts from my side:

1) If the spoiler drain holes leak into the boot lid, should there be water visible inside the licence plate lights?

2) I've seen on my TT (coupe) that water that doesn't make it into these drain holes leaks away from the spoiler recess area, the spot where the shower comes from when you open the lid.

Drops coming from that area don't actually fall of of the boot lid into the 'gutter' of body. They stay connected to the lid, follow the inside shape of it until they end up exactly where the lid meets the rubber seal. It then creeps between the seal and the lid. In my case not so much that water actually gets inside the car, but the itself seal can be pretty wet. If the lid doesn't press onto the seal hard enough, I can imagine water creeping inside. Perhaps it's all just happening because I wax the inside of body panels too.

Same is happening around my doors by the way: water creeping between the metal work and the seal, starting around the black plastic triangle. Not enough to leak, yet enough to make me worry.


----------



## ukrickk

Guys, a quick update on where I got to on this. I took it to a local garage who fixed the tear in the boot seal, and cleared out the drain pipes for the spoiler. He thinks it was the latter which was causing the problem, as they had a bit of debris in. Either way, the boot is now completely dry.


----------



## Olsens

Ordered the parts for my car. 1495NOK with discount. = approx. 157GBP. Norway is exspensive.
Don't know if I should fit them myself. Is it easy and straight forward? (using the pics in this thread)


----------



## Olsens

I'm going to fit these soon. Can someone explain to me why i need the AKL 450 005 05 = Seal (sticky thing) ???
There is a sticky part on the straps :S

And another thing. Pics in this thread is different then in this one: http://www.autounity.net/index.php?show ... 264&page=3

Which way is correct??


----------



## brittan

The pics on Page 1 of this thread are correct, on the car shown the seals were fitted at build.

When I saw my seal/straps they had the sticky strip already fitted to them so I don't think you need Seal (sticky thing)

My dealer fitted the seals free of charge but I would have done it myself if they hadn't; it should not be hard.

I went to Norway last year - yes, expensive!


----------



## jokskilove

Very good thread! Gonna have a talk with my local pusher. Could this thread be promoted to a sticky or maybe a knowledgebase article?


----------



## jam3sc

I tried to get the two seals added under used car warranty with an Audi dealer, however it was declined.

Audi argued the seals and trims are not covered under the used car warranty, which I would understand if an existing seal was damaged. However as this is a modification that was added on later models to rectify what is obviously an issue for many owners, I'm going to contact Audi UK and argue it is a fault which may not get me anywhere as a few of you know.

Anyone else had to go down this route? If so, any ideas of persuasive wording would be appreciated.


----------



## Olsens

I have now removed the liner/panel inside the boot and have found where my cars leak is coming from.

Can someone please help me with a guide to remove the tail light?? It's leaking into the boot from the area beneath the tail light. left hand side(my driver side lhd car)

See pics. Is it just this black screw thing that holds the light?


----------



## brittan

Yes that black screw thing is the only fastener you need to undo.

Video: http://www.carcarekiosk.com/video/2008_ ... tail_light


----------



## Olsens

brittan said:


> Yes that black screw thing is the only fastener you need to undo.
> 
> Video: http://www.carcarekiosk.com/video/2008_ ... tail_light


Thank you! I'll remove it tomorrow and check for my leak.


----------



## TT-driver

And the tool for this fastener is part of the TT tool kit. 

I'm curious where exactly the leak is coming from. Please share pictures.


----------



## Olsens

Leak area. Boot trim/panel off


Another angle. Zoomed in


And more zoomed


Seems to come from under the tail light. 
Further inspection tomorrow .


----------



## Olsens

brittan said:


> Yes that black screw thing is the only fastener you need to undo.
> 
> Video: http://www.carcarekiosk.com/video/2008_ ... tail_light


Looks easier than it is. I got too curious and removed my tail light a few minutes ago. In the video he loosens the left corner easily. In my case it wasn't that easy. I broke the left mount for the tail light, yippi,

And I don't think the leak is from under the light. It was very dry underneath. Hmmmm.


----------



## TT-driver

How the world should look at the other side:










Be aware of a small rubber distance block that should be sitting on the edge inside the circle.

If I remember correctly the light unit should have a red fibre seal that should seal the hole through which the fastener goes.


----------



## Olsens

Does anyone know what is under the black plastic at the corner of the boot seal? And how to remove it?
My boot leak is directly under this.
I'm thinking the leak is from under it or it comes from higher up the boot lid towards the roof and running down inside the car.


----------



## TT-driver

It's clipped in. Carefully wiggle it while pulling it up carefully. Else clips might break. Underneath you'll find a screw that holds the bumper.


----------



## Olsens

I have removed the tail light and the plastic cover beside it. I still haven't found the leak, if there is one at all. It looks impossible that the leak could come from this area.
I had help to spray water on the car while I looked for any signs of a leak but no success.
Maybe it only leaks after a long time. (I tried spraying water by the tail light, at the top where the hinges to the boot lid is and on the side windows.)

Status now is that I have to wait for heavy rain and regularely inspect for leaks. It might just have been a lot of condensation causing the pool of water in the boot. It might have accumulated over time due to an undiscovered wet carpet most likely caused by a waterleak in the front somewhere.

to be continued....


----------



## TT-driver

You may also want to check the bodywork under the boot floor for leaky seams or missing plugs. While driving all kinds of weird over pressure and under pressure situations occur. That may cause the car to suck damp air in while driving. I saw something like that with a Golf once.


----------



## peter-ss

Is it possible that the leak could be from the boot lid?

Maybe it's getting in via the spoiler?


----------



## Olsens

peter-ss said:


> Is it possible that the leak could be from the boot lid?
> 
> Maybe it's getting in via the spoiler?


No, I'm 95% sure it isn't coming from the spoiler. It's been raining today and I just checked the boot. It's dry.
So I'm hoping it's been a lot of condensation caused by a leak in the front.

My drivers side carpet is a little wet right now. I'm waiting to see if it dries up or gets more wet. If it gets wet I'll have to inspect more in the front. 
My two first things to check will be aircon drain and drain below the front window.


----------



## fuzzyduck2

Just thought I'd chip in here with my experience.

I went in to my local dealer (Hull) when I first got my TT after I'd heard rumours of these rain seals, but they had not heard of them. My car's now 4 years old and armed with the part numbers from this forum, I returned and was pleasantly surprised. After asking me if I had the car dealer serviced (I did, last service in Hull), and after I had requested it be done as a goodwill gesture, they agreed and it's booked in next week! They also say it is missing a seal along the top of the boot lid, by the hinges. The strangest aspect is that their records show the seals as being fitted to the car.

So I have to say, Hull Audi were fine regarding this matter.


----------



## Olsens

fuzzyduck2 said:


> Just thought I'd chip in here with my experience.
> 
> I went in to my local dealer (Hull) when I first got my TT after I'd heard rumours of these rain seals, but they had not heard of them. My car's now 4 years old and armed with the part numbers from this forum, I returned and was pleasantly surprised. After asking me if I had the car dealer serviced (I did, last service in Hull), and after I had requested it be done as a goodwill gesture, they agreed and it's booked in next week! They also say it is missing a seal along the top of the boot lid, by the hinges. The strangest aspect is that their records show the seals as being fitted to the car.
> 
> So I have to say, Hull Audi were fine regarding this matter.


Hi. Are you talking about the part in this pic? The plastic thing on the boot lid that lead the water away when you open the boot.









I have those fitted. Missing seal along the top of the boot lid? Can you find out which seal they mean?


----------



## TT-driver

fuzzyduck2 said:


> They also say it is missing a seal along the top of the boot lid, by the hinges.


I've retrofitted that seal. I've checked numerous pictures on the internet and all I could work out is that it's standard on the RS only. All others seem to have to do without. I haven't noticed much difference having this seal in place. May be the biggest bonus is less junk in the 'gutter' underneath that seal.


----------



## Olsens

TT-driver said:


> fuzzyduck2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They also say it is missing a seal along the top of the boot lid, by the hinges.
> 
> 
> 
> I've retrofitted that seal. I've checked numerous pictures on the internet and all I could work out is that it's standard on the RS only. All others seem to have to do without. I haven't noticed much difference having this seal in place. May be the biggest bonus is less junk in the 'gutter' underneath that seal.
Click to expand...

This "seal" is visible at the top of this picture along the roof line? Seems irrelevant to a leak.


----------



## brittan

I've always thought that the purpose of the top "seal" is to reduce wind noise.

When built in 2009, my car had the top seal but not the side rubber gutters. I got those fitted foc by the dealer.


----------



## TT-driver

brittan said:


> I've always thought that the purpose of the top "seal" is to reduce wind noise.


Very plausible but I can't remember hearing the difference at legal speeds. I don't know if there is an aerodynamic impact at speeds that an RS can achieve. I'm thinking in terms of lift on on the rear axle. The smoother the transition from roof to boot lid the longer the air stream will remain connected to the car and eventually hit the rear spoiler.


----------



## Olsens

Olsens said:


> I have removed the tail light and the plastic cover beside it. I still haven't found the leak, if there is one at all. It looks impossible that the leak could come from this area.
> I had help to spray water on the car while I looked for any signs of a leak but no success.
> Maybe it only leaks after a long time. (I tried spraying water by the tail light, at the top where the hinges to the boot lid is and on the side windows.)
> 
> Status now is that I have to wait for heavy rain and regularely inspect for leaks. It might just have been a lot of condensation causing the pool of water in the boot. It might have accumulated over time due to an undiscovered wet carpet most likely caused by a waterleak in the front somewhere.
> 
> to be continued....


I'm now pretty sure the water in the boot has come from condensation. It's been raining recently and I have inspected the boot every morning and afternoon, no leak! I've had the car inside a heated garage this weekend and have dried up the wet carpet in the front.

When it starts raining again I will regularely inspect for more leaks in the front. I'm suspecting ac drain pipe leak or from the drain under the front window.


----------



## fuzzyduck2

Olsens said:


> fuzzyduck2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd chip in here with my experience.
> 
> I went in to my local dealer (Hull) when I first got my TT after I'd heard rumours of these rain seals, but they had not heard of them. My car's now 4 years old and armed with the part numbers from this forum, I returned and was pleasantly surprised. After asking me if I had the car dealer serviced (I did, last service in Hull), and after I had requested it be done as a goodwill gesture, they agreed and it's booked in next week! They also say it is missing a seal along the top of the boot lid, by the hinges. The strangest aspect is that their records show the seals as being fitted to the car.
> 
> So I have to say, Hull Audi were fine regarding this matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Are you talking about the part in this pic? The plastic thing on the boot lid that lead the water away when you open the boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have those fitted. Missing seal along the top of the boot lid? Can you find out which seal they mean?
Click to expand...

I'll try to get the part number and where exactly it is located after its fitted this Friday.


----------



## fuzzyduck2

fuzzyduck2 said:


> Olsens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuzzyduck2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd chip in here with my experience.
> 
> I went in to my local dealer (Hull) when I first got my TT after I'd heard rumours of these rain seals, but they had not heard of them. My car's now 4 years old and armed with the part numbers from this forum, I returned and was pleasantly surprised. After asking me if I had the car dealer serviced (I did, last service in Hull), and after I had requested it be done as a goodwill gesture, they agreed and it's booked in next week! They also say it is missing a seal along the top of the boot lid, by the hinges. The strangest aspect is that their records show the seals as being fitted to the car.
> 
> So I have to say, Hull Audi were fine regarding this matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Are you talking about the part in this pic? The plastic thing on the boot lid that lead the water away when you open the boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have those fitted. Missing seal along the top of the boot lid? Can you find out which seal they mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try to get the part number and where exactly it is located after its fitted this Friday.
Click to expand...

Oh dear, I thought things were going too well. :?

I went to pick up my car and they had tried to fit the seals on the tailgate but they said that once they'd done it they thought the adhesive supplied (revealed by a peel off backing strip) did not look very strong and in their view would fall off after a few months of use, so they took them off. They said they could have bonded them on but that would have messed up the paintwork if they ever needed to come off. I'm not sure what to make of that answer, but I wish they'd left them for me to see. Maybe they cocked up the fitting and are trying to cover it up?

Has anyone whose got them fitted have any opinion as to whether they look like they'll put up with long term use?

Also are the standard fit on all new TT coupes? They had none at the garage to look at?


----------



## brittan

Mine were fitted foc by the dealer in October 2010 and show no sign of falling off so far.

The seals were factory fitted from MY11 onwards ie cars built from approx July 2010.


----------



## TT-driver

fuzzyduck2 said:


> Oh dear, I thought things were going too well. :?
> 
> I went to pick up my car and they had tried to fit the seals on the tailgate but they said that once they'd done it they thought the adhesive supplied (revealed by a peel off backing strip) did not look very strong and in their view would fall off after a few months of use, so they took them off. They said they could have bonded them on but that would have messed up the paintwork if they ever needed to come off. I'm not sure what to make of that answer, but I wish they'd left them for me to see. Maybe they cocked up the fitting and are trying to cover it up?
> 
> Has anyone whose got them fitted have any opinion as to whether they look like they'll put up with long term use?
> 
> Also are the standard fit on all new TT coupes? They had none at the garage to look at?


That is Sh1t excuse, really! I've glued two original Audi rubber seals to the TT. One of them from ebay which was even past its expiry date (i.e. the glue may not meet factory specs anymore). Both are holding on to the car very well, no issues. It was just a matter of degreasing the paint (I used so called brake cleaner) and stick them on, first attempt right. Obviously it has to be warm-ish and dry, just like in a work shop.

Get them to stick them on, second attempt, new strips and leave it to you to judge if they hold or not. May be it's best to leave the glue dry overnight.


----------



## fuzzyduck2

Things are looking up a bit now. I think I will get these strips but I am still somewhat puzzled.

I went to pick up my car and seeing a 63 plate coupe I asked to see the tailgate open. When we opened it we saw the strips as posted in photos on this forum. The service manager said that what they tried to fit looked nothing like the ones on this car and for which I gave the part numbers. They are going to order some more against the VIN for the 63 coupe and see if they can get the right ones.

The quest goes on, but Hull Audi seem to be helpful.


----------



## TT-driver

fuzzyduck2 said:


> The quest goes on, but Hull Audi seem to be helpful.


OK cool. Let's hope for the best then


----------



## jam3sc

I've been discussing/arguing with the Audi to try get the seals (missed on pre MY11 models) fitted FOC as the car is still under used car warranty, but I don't seem to be getting any where at present.

Local dealer said no.
Audi UK contacted local dealer who declined the possibility of goodwill.
Now Audi UK are contacting the Audi dealer I originally purchased the car from to see if they will - not optimistic that anything will come as a result of it.

It is rather frustrating as I believe this should be sorted for everyone under warranty (probably enough to suggest outside of warranty too), yet it seems to come down to the luck of the draw with dealer goodwill.


----------



## fuzzyduck2

jam3sc said:


> Audi UK contacted local dealer who declined the possibility of goodwill.
> Now Audi UK are contacting the Audi dealer I originally purchased the car from to see if they will - not optimistic that anything will come as a result of it.


I wish I knew why some dealers are willing and others not. I thought that the dealer would claim all costs from Audi Uk, but maybe I'm wrong.

An interesting aside is that I rang Audi UK to ask about the seals and they said the part numbers I quoted from this forum (8J8-827-359 and 360) are NOT Audi part numbers (even though there are photos of the packaging with official looking labels on them). :? If and when I get mine fitted I will try to get the numbers of the ones they do fit.


----------



## TT-driver

fuzzyduck2 said:


> I wish I knew why some dealers are willing and others not. I thought that the dealer would claim all costs from Audi Uk, but maybe I'm wrong.


The dealers are on their own. If they value you as a customer, they might help you free of charge. But if money is tight and they think there's no gain for them, then they'll charge you. Audi UK probably hasn't much room to pay for service like this. They are dependent on what Audi headquarters in Germany say. And they will say no. I always hear dealers complain that the national organisation isn't helping much. They are forcing dealers to make all kinds of investments, or else they loose their license. But assistance, only on a technical level, not financially. That at least is what I'm hearing here in the Netherlands.

8J8827360 and 8J8827359 are valid part numbers. Perhaps the dashes are screwing up the query in their databases. In the Netherlands I see them priced at 51.23 euro each, incl. VAT.


----------



## muz1990

My car was in for warranty work recently, I queried this aswell as the squeaky brake issue on the RS models and was told

'Just a defect and a downside to tt's' for the boot issue

And 'no fault found' for the brake squeal..

They did condem 2 front tyres I wasn't sure needed replaced tho lol.. Cheers!


----------



## fuzzyduck2

fuzzyduck2 said:


> jam3sc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi UK contacted local dealer who declined the possibility of goodwill.
> Now Audi UK are contacting the Audi dealer I originally purchased the car from to see if they will - not optimistic that anything will come as a result of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I knew why some dealers are willing and others not. I thought that the dealer would claim all costs from Audi Uk, but maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> An interesting aside is that I rang Audi UK to ask about the seals and they said the part numbers I quoted from this forum (8J8-827-359 and 360) are NOT Audi part numbers (even though there are photos of the packaging with official looking labels on them). :? If and when I get mine fitted I will try to get the numbers of the ones they do fit.
Click to expand...

My car went in today and I now have the strips fitted FOC  . Hull Audi get the thumbs up from me as I will no longer have to do the TT tailgate waggle!

The part numbers they fitted _were_ 8J8-827-359 and 360, so I don't know what Audi UK were going on about when they stated they weren't official part numbers. In answer to Olsens, I don't seem to have anything else fitted i.e. another seal along the top of the boot lid.


----------



## jam3sc

I forgot to post my update with this&#8230;

The dealer I bought the car from sent me a cheque to cover the cost of getting the work done at my local Audi centre.  Audi CS were good at being a middle man and going between the different dealers to sort this out&#8230; even if it did take 10 days or so to get the solution agreed upon.

Happy to have saved the £140-ish I was quoted for two rubber strips to be supplied and fitted.


----------



## Essexaviator

Currently having a coffee at Southend audi whilst my MY09 is hvng strips fitted FOC goodwill.

Does anyone have the tech bulletin number mentioned on an earlier post?

Steve


----------



## Essexaviator

Started raining again. Only good thing - opened my boot and not a drip went into boot. After strips were fitted audi said there was an extra seal on top of boot lid that needed fitting and they had ordered part and would I drop car back for it to be FOC???????
Seve


----------



## MT-V6

Old thread revival, but after the recent rain I've finally got to the point where I'm annoyed enough at the constant water dripping in the boot that I'm willing to pay for these overpriced seals!

But I am still uncertain about the top one. Would someone with a facelift car mind taking photos of the top seal, either on the top edge of the tailgate or maybe on the rear edge of the roof, near the boot hinges?

Thanks


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Credit to https://www.honestjohn.co.uk/our-cars/a ... t-wet-wet/

_"The plastic trim of the boot wasn't fitted properly. As a result the water wasn't being diverted away from the car and down the drainage channels. Instead, the water was running off the boot and pouring straight into the rear seats and boot compartment. Apparently, the plastic around the drainage channels hadn't been fitted properly, which meant water flowed over the top of the unit rather than through it."_

















Not sure if this helps, but it's the parts list from 7zap. I'm doing some research to see if there's a TSB related to the water ingress issue. If anyone is in touch with a dealership that can ask about or provide a TSB for this, please send me a PM and attached a copy in PDF format. I'll upload it into the KB for future reference.

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 27-827000/


----------



## MT-V6

I don't think that article is particularly correct, as the plastic boot trim isn't meant to direct the water. I'm interested in the rubber seals that were introduced around 2010 to the sides and top of the tailgate to direct the water into the channels


----------



## Nidana

Swiss looks to have found the part as in number 24. With this thread revival i am also interested and found this link.
https://audiparts.audiwilmingtonde.com/ ... dhcw%3D%3D.
Will give stealers a ring this week armed with three part numbers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6

Yep, part number aren't the issue, I'm looking to find out where the top one attached, as I think it's to the trailing edge of the roof rather than the hatch

Also it seems from previous posts that not all cars have the top one

Ideally looking for photos showing the exact position so I can stick it on in the correct place


----------



## Nidana

MT-V6 said:


> Yep, part number aren't the issue, I'm looking to find out where the top one attached, as I think it's to the trailing edge of the roof rather than the hatch
> 
> Ideally looking for photos showing the exact position so I can stick it on in the correct place


Having just unloaded boot and taking a look can only see it going on the trailing edge as you say. Google also just brings the images from this thread up first as you will know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6

Weird. I saw it mentioned the top one was RS only though I don't know that would make a difference, the only difference being the fixed wing?

I don't suppose you would mine taking a few extra photos? To show where the seal starts in relation the where the spoiler rests, maybe from the side on the car, and also looking up from the inside of the tailgate?

Also maybe the way the seal is placed along the edge of the metal, eg is it inside by a few mm?

Going to order the parts this week so maybe it will be clearer when I have them in hand?


----------



## ian222

My water is coming in on the right hand side of the boot. I have stripped it out and am gonna investigate more.


----------



## ian222

Not sure what this is/does


----------



## SwissJetPilot

That allows air to flow out of the vehicle so you don't blow out your windows when you close the doors. There's two of them, one on each side. As noted in the illustration below, if they stick shut, it can lead to condensation build up on the rear glass.


----------



## ian222

Ok nice one, thanks for that. I am getting water down in that bottom corner and around the battery. Just can't find out where it's coming from


----------



## ian222

I have found my leak, it's coming in via the fuel cap. The hole at the bottom of the filler neck has a run off hole and that isn't diverting the water away and it's coming in past a metal seam inside the car up near the top of the arch. Where is the water meant go when it's down that pipe?

So it may have to be a fuel cap off job to sort it


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Worth a read -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1913249


----------



## ian222

After reading that, Yes that must be the problem I have coming from the hole under the flap.


----------



## Nidana

So my boot has developed a leak but looks like I created when fixing parcel shelf bracket. I appear to have weakened part of the boot rubber. Clamped the rubber seal back down in the suspected area and refitted dried as much as possible hoping it's not raining tomorrow to check over again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidana

MT-V6 said:


> Weird. I saw it mentioned the top one was RS only though I don't know that would make a difference, the only difference being the fixed wing?
> 
> I don't suppose you would mine taking a few extra photos? To show where the seal starts in relation the where the spoiler rests, maybe from the side on the car, and also looking up from the inside of the tailgate?
> 
> Also maybe the way the seal is placed along the edge of the metal, eg is it inside by a few mm?
> 
> Going to order the parts this week so maybe it will be clearer when I have them in hand?



















I have these to fit hopefully tomorrow but the top strip I'm only 75/25 on which way it fits. Location I can be sure of just correct way up. I'm thinking it's fitted as in "Y" shape causing a channel to run down towards the outer edge of the boot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6

I haven't got round to ordering them yet! Please post some photos if you don't mind


----------



## Wolvez

If I have a leaking problem I will buy a UV dye to accurately pinpoint where the leak is coming from.


----------



## MT-V6

Nidana, I found this in Elsawin. It isn't great but it does at least confirm that the top seal is fitted to the trailing edge of the roof. From the diagrams it looks as though the seals fit flush with the shape of the metal, so should be easy to line up


----------



## Nidana

Thankyou MT-V6 the image at the bottom of page 2 confirms fitting as I thought. It naturally sits better in that position when offered up but does sit the other way up also. 
If someone was to rush straight in would be easy to fit upside down. I have so many screen grabs from auto trader zooming in on that section but poor quality in an attempt to confirm fitment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ MT-V6 - That's an excellent set of diagrams.  Have you confirmed the part numbers in 7zap are correct and match the parts shown in their parts diagram?

I've posted the instructions into the KB so they don't get lost - 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3#p9168773


----------



## Nidana

Sorry by the time my ipa came not enough light on completion to get more photo's. 





































Now if you have a darker coloured car this won't show up as much.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6

Thanks for the photos, are they pretty much a direct fit or do they require alignment?

By IPA do you mean alcohol to wipe the panel or Indian Pale Ale to get over the ~£150 you spent on seals!

Mine should be ready to collect from Audi tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Nidana

MT-V6 said:


> Thanks for the photos, are they pretty much a direct fit or do they require alignment?
> 
> By IPA do you mean alcohol to wipe the panel or Indian Pale Ale to get over the ~£150 you spent on seals!
> 
> Mine should be ready to collect from Audi tomorrow hopefully


Will be needing the Indian Pale Ale for sure.

Top strip has a couple millimetres gap either side if that otherwise it's a direct fit. 
Side strips hardest part is getting the sticking strip tucked in close to the body along full length (this will make sense when you offer it up) otherwise it's a direct fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidana

Just to add can report tomorrow or even over weekend if it has been worth it or not.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidana

Well it's worked and it's not perfect considering the price for what is effectively some household guttering for the boot.

Had a couple small drips land in the boot instead off a monsoon that did run all the way down the guttering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Llewkcalb

Hi

I already have the side ones fitted. I didn't know the top one existed.

What benefit is the upper one in your opinion?

Steve


----------



## Nidana

Llewkcalb said:


> Hi
> 
> I already have the side ones fitted. I didn't know the top one existed.
> 
> What benefit is the upper one in your opinion?
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve

I'm going to be honest and just say to prevent a possible splash back at the top. Because compared to the sides the top strip was cheap so I got it at same time to complete it instead of maybe doing later.

As it stands I have now gone from opening the boot on a rainy day going "ffs" to opening it on a rainy day not bothered now. It does catch if any central running water is left on the lid and run it towards the sides.

If your happy with the side sections only keeping your boot dry when opening them saves your money.

Dave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6

I finally got around to fitting these the other day and though they were expensive, they are definitely worth fitting as it makes opening the boot much less of an annoyance when wet

Here is a close up of the top seal on my black TT to show how it sits, though it's the side ones that make the difference


----------

